# New antenna (shark fin)



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

For less than $19 shipped, if it fits and works - sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I believe that's the one that doesn't fit over our antenna. You have to remove the base from under the headliner to make it work. And you don't get radio then. IIRC

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Here we a say, cheap things come out expensive, yeah it might be cheaper than the VG, but what if it doesn't work? You'd have wasted your money and then you'd have to buy the VG or just do nothing and still waste money, save up a bit and buy the VG, this isn't a discount, it's outright buying a lower quality product, seriously, IT'S CHINESE.

Also, VG is painted to match factory colors.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the Visual Garage shark fin antenna painted to match my car. Was not cheap but works extremely well. In some places there is some signal degradation. Overall though I'm very happy with the way it works. I'm not mistaken it was about $80 painted

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd be concerned with the physical fit. The antenna base shown in the picture is not the same one in the US. The US base is longer but you might be able to make it fit by cutting a larger hole in the base of the shark fin.

I suspect the stubby antenna would work as that appears to be same antenna base as the US Cruzen.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

obermd said:


> I'd be concerned with the physical fit. The antenna base shown in the picture is not the same one in the US. The US base is longer but you might be able to make it fit by cutting a larger hole in the base of the shark fin.
> 
> I suspect the stubby antenna would work as that appears to be same antenna base as the US Cruzen.


does the Canadian version have the same base as the US? I know my cruze was built in the us..
Also does anyone know if the diesel has the same antenna base as the gasoline engines.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Just get the VG shark fin. I just installed mine on monday or tuesday. Im absolutely in love with it


----------

